# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Rashad Khalifa, i derguar i zotit apo mashtrues?

## angmokio

Ne fakt per kete teme eshte debatuar shume ne kete forum, dhe keto argumente i kam dhene dhe ne nje teme tjeter, por duke pare rendesine e ceshtjes se sa delikate eshte mendova te hap nje teme te vecante per te.
Rashed Khalifa pretendon se eshte i derguari i fundit duke manipuluar me ajete kuranore.

Le ta analizojme me poshte.
*Nebij* = rrenjen ne gjuhen arabe e ka nebe'e = *lajm*
*Resul* = rrenjen ne gjuhen arabe e ka risale = *dergese*

Le ti analizojme me dyja.

Nebij kane qene pothuajse te gjithe profetet e zotit sepse secili prej tyre ka bartur nje lajm prandaj dhe jane quajtur Nebi.
Resul kane qene vetem ata profete te cilet kane ardhur me dergesa si Ibrahimi , a.s me fletushkat , Dawudi a.s me Zeburin, Musai a.s me Tewratin , Isai a.s me Inxhilin dhe Muhamedi a.s me Kuranin.

Ja dhe ajeti i Kuranor qe flet qarte se Muhamedi a.s ishte vula e pejgambereve.

33:40. Muhammedi nuk ka qenë babai i asnjërit prej burrave tuaj por ai ishte i dërguari(Resul) i All-llahut dhe vulë e të gjithë pejgamberëve ( Nebijve) , e All-llahu është i dijshëm për çdo send.

Tani Allahu xh.sh thote se Muhamedi eshte i derguar sepse ka sjell Kuranin per dergese.
Njekohesisht thote se eshte dhe i fundit i nebijve.

Ky Rashed Khalifa c'fare i bie te jete?
Nese pretendon se eshte nebij (lajmetar) , nuk ka mundesi sepse Muhamedi ishte lajmetari i fundit.
Nese pretendon se eshte resul ( i derguar me liber hyjnor) nuk ka mundesi sepse nuk solli ndonje liber te shenjte.
*

Mashtimi i pare i Rashed Khalifa*

Ky mashtim lidhet me heqjen e dy ajeteve te fundit te sures Teube.

*Publikimi I pare I Librit te Rashad Khalifas. 1981
Titulli: Kurani , shkrimi I fundit.*
Ne kete publikim Rashad Khalifa akoma nuk mendonte qe dy ajetet e fundit te Kuranit duheshin hequr keshtuqe , ai permend emrin e Allahut ne ajetin *129* te sures teube ne llogarite e tij per te perpjestuar numrin 19.
Shikoni me poshte *faqen 137*.



Duke pasur parasysh qe ne ajetin *129* te sures Teube ne Kuran permendet Allahu nje here, keshtuqe me kete llogaritje , khalifes I del qe permendja totale e emrit Allah ne kuran eshte 2698 (19x 142=2698)
Njekohesisht ne foton me poshte do shikoni se Khalifa po ashtu e merr te mireqene dhe ajetin* 128* te sures Tuebe ku ai ben nje komentim rreth ketij ajeti duke shpjeguar qe nuk ka future fjalen al-raheem ne te kesaj sure pasi ne kete rast ajo I drejtohet profetit Muhamed. *faqe 472*



Pra ne kete publikim Khalifa I merr te mireqena keto dy ajete biles me keto dy ajete edhe komenton , plus qe perdor dhe fjalen Allah ne ajetin 129 per te bere perpjestimet e tij.

*Le te shkojme me poshte ne publikimin e dyte te librit te Khalifas . 1989
Titulli: Kurani, shkrimi i fundit.*
Ne kete publikim dy ajetet e fundit te kesaj sure jane hequr, duke deklaruar se keto dy ajete jane fallco.
Shkojme tani ne faqen 627 te ketij botimi.



Edhe pse Khalifa I ka hequr dy ajetet e sures Teube ku ne ajetin 129 permendet emri Allah qe e pame ne skanimin e fotove me siper , cuditerisht ne kete liber ai vazhdon te ruaje numrin e Allahut te permendur 2698 here.

*A nuk eshte ky nje mashtim I paster?*

----------


## angmokio

*Mashtrimi i dyte I Rashed Khalifa*

Shikoni vellezer e motra  muslimane se si nje mashtues manipulon me numrin 19 , perfundimisht me keto llogarite e meposhtme teza e tij se ka sjell mrekulli bie poshte, sepse nese ai do kete qene i frymezuar prej zotit , a mos valle zoti gaboi ne llogaritje? Zoti na falte!

Duke qene se sure Rum fillon me A. L. M , Khalifa ka bere mbledhjet e seciles germe ne kete sure dhe me pas ka bere perpjestimin.
Do shikoni me poshte qe i ka bere llogarite gabim.
Shikoni fotot e meposhtme:

----------


## angmokio

Hajde te shkojme se bashku tani ne suren 30:21 dhe te numerojme sa here eshte permendur germa 'L'



Ne kete ajet sipas Khalifas 'L' duhet te ishte permendur 7 here qe te perpjestohej numri 19 , nderkohe qe eshte permendur vetem 8 here.

----------


## angmokio

*Mashtrimi i trete i Rashed Khalifas*

Shikoni transformimin e Khalifas per te manipuluar lexuesit ne lidhje me numrin 19.





Shikoni ajetin orgjinal me poshte :

----------


## angmokio

*Libri i Khalifas : Kurani, prezentimi vizual i mrekullive , botimi 1982*

Me poshte Khalifa identifikon germen 'N' te alfabetit arab si bashketingellore e vetme ,ne faqen 238.



Shikoni si e ka ndryshuar Kuranin , shikoni si ka bere dhe prerjen dhe ngjitjen duke e trasformuar shkrimin nga 'N' ne 'NUN' per te bere perpjestimet me numrin 19, (ne te kundert nuk i del perpjestimi , shiko me siper faqen 90).





Shikoni vellezer e motra muslimane se me c'fare manipulatori kemi te bejme, keto jane mrekullite e ketij mashtuesi qe dhe me numrin 19 mashtron njerezit.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Fatmiresisht per khalifen , asnjeri prej ndjekesve te tij s'dinte arabisht , keshtuqe mashtrimet ishin te lehta per tu aplikuar. 

I sheh me vemendje ndjekesat e tij edhe ne kete forum. S'kane dy pare mend ne koke.

----------


## angmokio

> Fatmiresisht per khalifen , asnjeri prej ndjekesve te tij s'dinte arabisht , keshtuqe mashtrimet ishin te lehta per tu aplikuar. 
> 
> I sheh me vemendje ndjekesat e tij edhe ne kete forum. S'kane dy pare mend ne koke.


I kane ngjare Jovan Bregut , bejne autokritike me vonese  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## IslamInfo

> I kane ngjare Jovan Bregut , bejne autokritike me vonese .


Po kur kane mare persiper detyren i ka mashtruar rroga e majme, s'iu ka shkuar ndermend se ka kush i nxjerr ne shesh dallaveret e tyre. 

Madje i kane detyruar qe te mbajn moton masonike "In God We Trust" qe kane per qellim Dexhallin!

----------


## Elytony

*Ai është një shejtan i qelbur...*

----------


## IslamInfo

angmokio: Allahu te shperbleft. No comment nga bani dhe co. e tij!

----------


## angmokio

> angmokio: Allahu te shperbleft. No comment nga bani dhe co. e tij!


Sigurisht nuk kane se c'thone, ata Islaminfo jane te paguar vetem per te shkaterruar islamin. 
Po lexoj nje artikull ku hidhet drite mbi lidhjet e Rashed Khalifa me zionistet.

----------


## ganimet

I nderuar hapsi in temes ,desha te hy ne kte tem dhe pse esht kogja e rend dhe jo leht njeriu duhet ti hyj kti muhabeti.
Vetem te me falesh ne nji sqarim c desha ta beja ,ose me kjart, problematika qe keni shtruar ka dy pika.. ku ju deshironi ti bashkoni ,gjë qe esht e pa mundur.
Tek paqartsia se I derguar dhe Profet jon dy terme te ndryshme dhe skan shume lidhmeri njera me tjetren.
Per mendimin tim te derguar do ket edhe me tej pore jo edhe Profet.
Ket konstatim e ka dhen edhe i derguari dhe Profeti Muhamed a.s.

Pra ne pjesen ku thuhet se Khalifa eshte me ate ose ate, nuk perben naj baz per ta mar si diq te kryer..s mund te jet argumend ,ta them pa nji te keqe.
Edhe per Profetet njerzit qellim keqinj kan folur  si mashtrues ,magjistar etj.

Ktu desha te fokusohesha ,tek dallimi i Profetsis dhe te nji profetsie te pjeseshme.
Si femij pata lexuar se nji i burgosur ne vitet 60 kishte paralajmeruar zenjen e diellit dhe ashtu doli .Kjo qe ceka lart esht per mua profetsi ,pore jo ne ate masen qe do e krahasoja me Profetet e Zeburit ,kuranit .
Une kom ne besim ne Khalifen dhe per mendimin tim esht i madh si besimtar dhe ne shtjellimin e qeshtjeve ka ndihmen e Zotit pore as c/ besoi qe ai pretendon ti marr vendin Profetit Muhamed a.s.

----------


## angmokio

> I nderuar hapsi in temes ,desha te hy ne kte tem dhe pse esht kogja e rend dhe jo leht njeriu duhet ti hyj kti muhabeti.
> Vetem te me falesh ne nji sqarim c desha ta beja ,ose me kjart, problematika qe keni shtruar ka dy pika.. ku ju deshironi ti bashkoni ,gjë qe esht e pa mundur.
> Tek paqartsia se I derguar dhe Profet jon dy terme te ndryshme dhe skan shume lidhmeri njera me tjetren.
> Per mendimin tim te derguar do ket edhe me tej pore jo edhe Profet.
> Ket konstatim e ka dhen edhe i derguari dhe Profeti Muhamed a.s.
> 
> Pra ne pjesen ku thuhet se Khalifa eshte me ate ose ate, nuk perben naj baz per ta mar si diq te kryer..s mund te jet argumend ,ta them pa nji te keqe.
> Edhe per Profetet njerzit qellim keqinj kan folur  si mashtrues ,magjistar etj.
> 
> ...


Respekte Ganimet!
Kendveshtimi im rreth nebij (lajmetar) dhe resul ( i derguar) nuk eshte kendveshtrim i nxjerre nga konkluzion i imi personal por eshte i argumentuar me ajete kuranore.
Allahu xh.sh kur i eshte drejtuar te derguarve i eshte drejtuar dhe me emrin resul dhe me nebij , nderkohe qe atyre qe kane qene nebij nuk i eshte drejtuar me resul.
Nqs ti i beson mesimeve te Khalifes , eshte bindja jote dhe une nuk do ta marre mundin te te kundershtoj. Ajo qe do te te sugjeroja eshte ti lexosh keto mashtrime qe jane te shkruajtura me siper nga Khalifa. 
Mbase inshallah udhezohesh dhe i hyn rruges se drejte.

----------


## EuroStar1

> angmokio: Allahu te shperbleft. No comment nga bani dhe co. e tij!


Ketu eshte si ne komunizem. Nuk te len te shkruash nje rrjesh dhe jo me te replikosh

----------


## IslamInfo

> Ketu eshte si ne komunizem. Nuk te len te shkruash nje rrjesh dhe jo me te replikosh


Secili nenforum i ka rregullat e tij, pse tek ju ateistat atje ma mire na qenka a???

A nuk e fshine temen tende "Ballafaqim..."

Padyshim se cdo shkrim qe nuk e ka vendin ketu fshihet. Pajtohu me realitetin!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Eurostar , jo te gjithe e konsiderojne lirine si e drejte pa limite, duke e filluar i pari nga une qe jam moderator i ketij nenforumi. 

Besoj se u kuptuam.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Secili nenforum i ka rregullat e tij, pse tek ju ateistat atje ma mire na qenka a???
> 
> A nuk e fshine temen tende "Ballafaqim..."
> 
> Padyshim se cdo shkrim qe nuk e ka vendin ketu fshihet. Pajtohu me realitetin!


Ketu nuk e ka vendin asnje shkrim apo ballafiqim qe i " kundervihet fes islame " Po te veresh ne nenforumet e tjera fetare, nese nuk fyen apo shan, muind te kundershtosh apo ironizosh cdo gje qe ti nuk je dakored dhe ne kete menyre zhvillohet nje debat konstruktiv ku njera pale bind tjetren me argumente.

Ndersa ketu mjafton qe te shkruaj vetem pala juaj gje qe le per te deshiruar mbi shume pikpyetje qe nje antar mund te mos i dije dhe ka deshire te pyesi, por ketu meret cdo gje si provokacion apo tallje " GJOJA " por fakti eshte se ju as qe doni te diskutoni dhe aq me pak te bindni dikend per ate qe ju mendoni apo besoni

Pershnedetje

----------


## IslamInfo

Eurostar, gabim e ke, tash une dhe ti jemi ne gjendje te bisedojm ne kete menyre te civilizuar dhe racionale sa te kemi deshire, perderisa nuk i vepron ato gjera qe sben ti veprosh...

Ja une te garantoj, pyet si njeri, ndiqe metoden racionale te bisedes dhe une te pergjigjem pa problem.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Eurostar , jo te gjithe e konsiderojne lirine si e drejte pa limite, duke e filluar i pari nga une qe jam moderator i ketij nenforumi. 
> 
> Besoj se u kuptuam.


Nese quhet liria e te pyeturit me limite dhe per fene atehere cfar ne kete bote do ishte e lejuar. Si do tua shpjegosh ate qe beson te tjereve nese nuk i lejon te pyesin ? A ke hapur ti si Mod nje kryeteme ku te tjeret mund te pyesin lirshem per gjera qe nuk i dine ? Natyrisht qe jo ! Sepse cdo pyetje nese nuk ka pergjigje vjen automatikisht e fshire. Por une mendoj qe cdo pyetje e ka nje pergjigje, por nje pergjigje mund te jete edhe nese nuk shkruan asgje mbi pyetjen qe dikush shtron. 

Pershendetje dhe do te keshilloja nese e pranon qe te hapje nje teme ku ne mund te bejme pyetje dhe duke moderuar ju, tema te mos devijoje por le ti sherbej per te mire atyre qe u duhen mendimet e juaja apo arsyetimet e juaja




> Eurostar, gabim e ke, tash une dhe ti jemi ne gjendje te bisedojm ne kete menyre te civilizuar dhe racionale sa te kemi deshire, perderisa nuk i vepron ato gjera qe sben ti veprosh...
> 
> Ja une te garantoj, pyet si njeri, ndiqe metoden racionale te bisedes dhe une te pergjigjem pa problem.


Jo faleminderit, une kete teme e kam konsumuar me banin dhe i jam kundervene fuqishem sepse kam pasur bindjet e mija. Por me terhoqi provokimi juaj dhe nuk mund te rrija pa u pergjigjur edhe pse mund te rrezikoj ndonje verejtje ketu  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Eurostar , une e di se pyetje pergjigje ne kete nenforum si teme eshte hap , pavaresisht se spo e gjej dot se e paskam cik si internetin te ngadalte. 

Sa per pikat qe ngre......nuk eshte nevoja te besh diplomatin ketu. 
Ke qene nje anetar qe te eshte lene te shkruash lirisht , pastaj per teka-besimet e tua shume te paqendrueshme , fillove te besh ironikun dhe tallesin , e prandaj edhe ti u fute tek lista e anetareve qe u behet restriktim ne te shkruajtur ketu. 

Edhe te garantoj se i njejti parim ndiqet kundrejt cdo anetari, pa asnje dallim , mysliman apo jo-mysliman qofte ai. 

Sa per piken qe cdo pyetje ka nje pergjigje....mo dukesh se gabohesh aty. 

Une vetem shekspirin te sjell ketu e ti ngecesh.......to be or not to be? 

lol

----------

